
Google Hands Free - tantalor
https://get.google.com/handsfree/
======
tekklloneer
That's pretty slick, even if using a camera for facial recognition (!) is a
bit creepy.

~~~
kyrra
You have to provide the app a picture of yourself when setting it up, so I
don't believe it's tied in with any other system within Google. As well, I
believe stores are doing a mix of either camera or using name/initials to
verify who you are (depends on the store you go into).

 _The opinions stated here are my own, not necessarily those of Google._

